# How do you catch your blocks?



## LastUser (Mar 27, 2020)

Just wonder how do you guys catch your blocks...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Obviously a well kept secret. A lot of views but no responses.


----------



## LastUser (Mar 27, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Obviously a well kept secret. A lot of views but no responses.


Actually it's an anonymous poll. I just wonder what is the ratio manual vs automation.


----------



## Samuel38 (Nov 25, 2017)

It’s hard to catch blocks at this time of covid crisis. Most of other gigs drivers like Uber , Lyft, etc. are competing to catch blocks at this time . Plus laid off employees plus students. So you can imagine the Huge numbers of drivers who trying to catch blocks. Adding, Amazon decided to delay or not shipping any non essential purchases.


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

I was fired from Amazon a couple of years ago for missing blocks. I got back in through a loophole but hen I figured It wasn't worth my time so I uninstalled it. When I got the blocks I was constantly on that app refreshing all day until I figured out the times that they call out for drivers in my location. You will have to refresh all day (and night) every day until you figure out the time window that they call flex drivers and then you will only refresh during that window. When you are refreshing you need to be on wifi OR in a spot that your reception is best. The bars on your phone don't indicate if you have good cell phone signal. Instead you will have to do some research to get the best connection. Watch some Youtube info. You can also find signal boosters for a car but they are expensive. Here are some helpful info...






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0841JKP44/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...&ved=0ahUKEwiCuoXpjr7oAhXGVc0KHZU0BFQQ4dUDCAs
If the process is the same it is very possible to get one or more blocks every day if you dedicate yourself for it. You can also find blocks in the afternoon when they call out for those extra complicated packages sometimes.

ALWAYS be nice to the security guard and all of the employees and take every block that they give you just in case there is something that they are not telling us about.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## LastUser (Mar 27, 2020)

I get blocks all around my city with about half signal bar.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Once you get familiar with your area, patterns develop and you can easily get blocks at rr.


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

Shill said:


> I was fired from Amazon a couple of years ago for missing blocks. I got back in through a loophole but hen I figured It wasn't worth my time so I uninstalled it. When I got the blocks I was constantly on that app refreshing all day until I figured out the times that they call out for drivers in my location. You will have to refresh all day (and night) every day until you figure out the time window that they call flex drivers and then you will only refresh during that window. When you are refreshing you need to be on wifi OR in a spot that your reception is best. The bars on your phone don't indicate if you have good cell phone signal. Instead you will have to do some research to get the best connection. Watch some Youtube info. You can also find signal boosters for a car but they are expensive. Here are some helpful info...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the loophole you used to get back in? Because they just fired me and want an appeal to get back in .


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Manu gets them for me. So, “Manuly”.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

When there was no such desperation as it is now, I used to get them in the morning, it was nice to get a 11 am block. Not anymore. If you are really, really, really, really desperate you need to stay up all night to get them. Not worth it.


----------

